# Sprog



## Jackie (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Ya'LL New to the game but interested for a long time, hope to enjoy it ALL


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done Jackie, you have been quiet for too long. It's a bit late to welcome you to the site but welcome anyway (Jester)


----------

